# Calling ALL VEGAS go'ers!!!



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

OK peeps, we are 3 wks out and need to get a more final list as to who is actually going so that we can all exchange cell #'s, etc.  PM me with your cell and email so I can email an Excel file with the info you'll need to get in contact with everyone who is going.

If you are NOT on this list but are DEFINITELY GOING, then post your info. ASAP!!!  THANKS!!!

*FOR SURE:*
_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
JB_427 & Ashtyn & friends(14 total!!!) - 17th-31st staying at the clubhouse in the Mirage
powerhousebabe - 22-26th staying at Mandalay Bay
TP - 23rd-26th staying at Luxor... meet him at the AvantLab booth at the Expo!
Leslie - 23th-26th staying at Luxor... meet her at the AvantLab booth at the Expo!
Gopro!!!  Meet him at the VPX booth at the Expo!
Albob - lives there 
Pepper - 16th-23rd
P-funk - 22nd-24th
dg


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

*Here's what we have said so far... Updated 09/29/03*

The items in BLUE are the things that the NT's and Fade & I are planning to attend FOR SURE!

Please feel free to offer suggestions for additional party places and things to do 

*Thursday DAY: *
-Fitness / Figure / Ms. Olympia Prejudging
The contests begins at 1:00pm at the Events Center, where you can see the best of the best competing in the prejudging rounds. $50 all seats reserved... that means get your tickets ASAP!

*Thursday NITE:*
-dinner at the Rio for the All You Can Eat Seafood Buffet
-8:00pm Meet the Olympians, it's free!!!
-Studio 54 for DOLLHOUSE  

*Friday Day:*
Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Friday NITE:* 
-Figure, Fitness & Ms. Olympia Finals
The contests begins at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center, where the best of the best in fitness and women's bodybuilding battle it out. Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150.
-Donut shop
-Ibiza at 3am for the FOAM PARTY! 

*Sat DAY: *
-Mr. Olympia Prejudging
The event begins at noon at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This is where you compare the best of the best in men's bodybuilding. Tickets are $50. 
-Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Sat NITE: *
Mr. Olympia Finals
-The Finals begin at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This bodybuilding contest is the king of all contests, where the best will be crowned. This event last year was sold out over a month before so get your tickets early! Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150 / $200. 
-Stuio 54 
-Orleans Arena at 10pm for Fetish and Fantasy Halloween Ball... all kinds of coustumes welcome!


*Sun DAY:*
-I'm assuming most of us are leaving on this day.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

The Weather in Vegas
http://www.weather.com/weather/local/USNV0049


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

bump


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 1, 2003)

please take pics!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2003)

it's suposed to be in the 30's (Celsius) all this week    That's better than most of our summer weather here.  And we thought we'd need jackets.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2003)

I know, that's great about the weather being so nice!!!  I don't think I'll need a sweater at all


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> please take pics!!!!


uhm DEFINITELY!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2003)

*ONLY 12 MORE DAYS!!!!*


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2003)

I am bringing my digital videocam.

Any chance I can persuade y'all to hit Ra on Friday night?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2003)

I suppose I don't _have_ to go to the foam party 

You think they'll let you in the club with a digi cam???


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2003)

Well since the Foam party starts at 3am..The RA can be a warm up


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2003)

No, wont be bringing tha cam to the club(s).

Lets say Ra from 10-3.  Deal?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2003)

Deal!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2003)

*Here's what we have said so far... Updated 10/08/03*

The items in BLUE are the things that the NT's and Fade & I are planning to attend FOR SURE!

Please feel free to offer suggestions for additional party places and things to do 

*Thursday DAY: *
-Fitness / Figure / Ms. Olympia Prejudging
The contests begins at 1:00pm at the Events Center, where you can see the best of the best competing in the prejudging rounds. $50 all seats reserved... that means get your tickets ASAP!

*Thursday NITE:*
-8:00pm Meet the Olympians, it's free!!!
-Studio 54 for DOLLHOUSE  

*Friday Day:*
-Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Friday NITE:* 
-Figure, Fitness & Ms. Olympia Finals
The contests begins at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center, where the best of the best in fitness and women's bodybuilding battle it out. Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150.
-dinner at the Rio for the All You Can Eat Seafood Buffet
-RA 10pm-2am
-Ibiza at 3am for the FOAM PARTY! 

*Sat DAY: *
-Mr. Olympia Prejudging
The event begins at noon at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This is where you compare the best of the best in men's bodybuilding. Tickets are $50. 
-Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Sat NITE: *
Mr. Olympia Finals
-The Finals begin at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This bodybuilding contest is the king of all contests, where the best will be crowned. This event last year was sold out over a month before so get your tickets early! Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150 / $200. 
-Stuio 54 
-Orleans Arena at 10pm for Fetish and Fantasy Halloween Ball... all kinds of coustumes welcome!


*Sun DAY:*
-I'm assuming most of us are leaving on this day.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> No, wont be bringing tha cam to the club(s).
> 
> Lets say Ra from 10-3.  Deal?



I'll be bringing a camera!!  That's where the action will be ...  ... you can only take so many "this is my wife in front of XXX ... this is a casino ... this is a restaraunt ...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

Oh yeah!  

Ra for a warm up and Foam Party afterward.  OMG this is going to kick ass


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2003)

it looks as though Saturday will be a day of rest  ... that is until the evening comes.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

I don't rest.  Its vacation


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow ... I'm going to call you on that!!  First Monday morning after the afterhours club ... and again on Saturday after the foam party.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

Your on


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2003)

Excellent!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2003)

I need to be up at 8 am every day.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2003)

8am ...  ... we'll still be up from the night before, right Jodi?   Foam party starts at 3AM ... and it'll take me about ... hhmmmm, 10 minutes to kick it into afterhour gear ... and then I'm good to go until Jodi finally collapses.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2003)

I'll not be foaming.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I need to be up at 8 am every day.


And I need to be up at 7:30am
No foam for me either- so you guys had better get your asses to The RA Friday night


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

8Am we'll be hitting the breakfast and coffee then crash


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2003)

Fuckers.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 8Am we'll be hitting the breakfast and coffee then crash


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 8Am we'll be hitting the breakfast and coffee then crash



crash  ... I might take a quick nap and lounge around the pool as I have to be up and ready to ensure I don't miss anything.    Halloween party starts at 9'ish so I'll have to get the party started ... uummm, let's say, when I wake up from the nap!!    I'm suspecting the missus will take a much longer nap than I though.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2003)

High/Lows should be 84°/54°


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

Can we move the Rio Seafood dinner to Friday instead?   I love that place and I won't be able to go Thurs. night.  Its the only night I have other engagements.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2003)

Works for me!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2003)

Naps are a VERY good thing


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Can we move the Rio Seafood dinner to Friday instead?   I love that place and I won't be able to go Thurs. night.  Its the only night I have other engagements.



I can't make it either night, so enjoy.

I could be tempted to check it out Sunday, if anyone is hanging around that long.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

What about Sat. night TP?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I can't make it either night, so enjoy.
> 
> I could be tempted to check it out Sunday, if anyone is hanging around that long.


But you'll be at RA correct?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2003)

here is the missus' halloween costume


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes, I'll be at Ra at some point between 10-12.

Sat night I think I'll be attending the Olympia, which begins shortly after the expo ends.

Sunday I do not leave until midnight.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2003)

Are you going out any nights with the IM crew?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

We are meeting him at the RA on Friday night at 10 PM


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2003)

Check the schedule NT!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2003)

*Here's what we have said so far... Updated 10/08/03*

The items in BLUE are the things that the NT's and Fade & I are planning to attend FOR SURE!

Please feel free to offer suggestions for additional party places and things to do 

*Thursday DAY: *
-Fitness / Figure / Ms. Olympia Prejudging 1:00pm Events Center

*Thursday NITE:*
-8:00pm Meet the Olympians, it's free!!!
-Studio 54 for DOLLHOUSE  

*Friday Day:*
-Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Friday NITE:* 
-Figure, Fitness & Ms. Olympia Finals 7:00pm Mandalay Bay Events Center
-dinner at the Rio for the All You Can Eat Seafood Buffet
-RA 10pm-2am
-Ibiza at 3am for the FOAM PARTY! 

*Sat DAY: *
-Mr. Olympia Prejudging noon Mandalay Bay Events Center
-Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Sat NITE: *
-Mr. Olympia Finals 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. 
-Stuio 54 
-Orleans Arena at 10pm for Fetish and Fantasy Halloween Ball... all kinds of coustumes welcome!

*Sun DAY:*
-I'm assuming most of us are leaving on this day.... except TP, he's not leaving until midnight!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2003)

the only reason I asked is because he said he's going to the Ms.Olympia finals ... 
if he's able to get away to go to RA, cool ... if not, we'll stop by at the expo.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> the only reason I asked is because he said he's going to the Ms.Olympia finals ...
> if he's able to get away to go to RA, cool ... if not, we'll stop by at the expo.



I did?  My mistake, I am not.  I am going to the Olympia, on Sat night.  Friday night I have dinner plans, and will be hitting the Ra after.  And dragging along whomever I can.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2003)

excellent ... then it was me who misunderstood!  _Drag_ whoever else you can ...   Now that's the spirit!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2003)

Anyone heard from JB_247 or Ashtyn about plans to meet up???


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2003)

*matching costume*

for me for the Vegas Halloween party


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2003)

looking for a different two/three hair colour combination for Vegas.  Here's what I've done so far ...
purple & blue
currently it's red and a blonde colour


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2003)

Why not do something different and go brown!?!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2003)

LOL.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Why not do something different and go brown!?!



you mean blend in?  Let me think about that ... not going to happen anytime soon! 
I'm looking for some black light sensitive hair to braid in ... not having much luck though.  Right now I'm leanig towards red and white with blue beads.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2003)

The patriotic look is always a big hit in the States


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Here's what we have said so far... Updated 10/08/03*
> 
> The items in BLUE are the things that the NT's and Fade & I are planning to attend FOR SURE!
> ...





You forgot to add the "minute of silence/toast in honor of DaMayor" moment......and then there's the "pass the hat/collect monetary donations for Kuso's re-hab" moment.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2003)

DaMayor ... I got the toast covered.  In fact, I can call you so that you're part of the toast if you'd like!!  Weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> DaMayor ... I got the toast covered.  In fact, I can call you so that you're part of the toast if you'd like!!  Weeeeeeeeeee



Nah, that would only be torture.  
Although the UNSENSORED VIDEO would suffice. Besides, it would give Kuso something to watch while he was drying out.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

*ONLY 6 MORE DAYS!!!*


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

4 more for me :bounce:


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

Great talkin to ya


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

You too!  You have the sweetest voice


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

You're killin me 

You've got one of those deep sexy woman voices


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

Most people tell me I sound like a kid.  

Must be from the coughing.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 13, 2003)

How bad is the Boston accent?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

LOL!!!

Better then NT's Canadian accent


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

B or NT

Do either of you have any info on this After Hours party we are going to on Sunday?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> LOL!!!
> 
> Better then NT's Canadian accent


eh?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

http://www.vegas.com/nightclubs/alesium/index.html


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> eh?


Exactly!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

You think "clubwear" for guys means nice jeans are ok???  Both girls in those ad pics are wearing jeans.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

oohhhh ... that little remark will cost you missy.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

Did you guys buy tickets online?

Looks like jeans are ok.  I'm not bringing many jeans, more dress/club pants. 

Its almost time to party


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

We haven't bought any tickets... you think we should go ahead and get them now???

I'm not wearing jeans to any clubs either... I was thinking more about John.  NT what are you wearing to the clubs???


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

we didn't buy tickets online ... we'll be outside waiting - but very happy  

bring it on ... Wednesday is pool ... Thursday is my bday ... Friday we're going out for my bday ... Saturday we're in Calgary to party it up and Sunday we hit Vegas ... bring it baby!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

not sure what I'm wearing yet


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

1 AM - 9AM 

I'll go ahead and buy tickets if you guys do.  Or do you want to wait in line?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

John hates waiting in lines, maybe we should go ahead and buy them.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

He's thinking about jeans for Sun night


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

I have dress/cargo pants for most nights.

Do you think we should buy tickets online?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

Alright, I'm buy my tickets online


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

i am confused...doesnt it say under attire no cut offs or tank tops...isnt that chick wearing a tank top  or do tank tops with implants not count


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

You are sooo right girl!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Alright, I'm buy my tickets online


Me too!

uhm... after my bath


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

bring on the implants ... they are ok in my book.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

so B and Jodi ... you're buying tickets for Sunday?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

Yup.. we getting the general admission right?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

what is the difference between general admission and line pass - other than GA is $20 and the LP is $30?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

I have no idea.  

I just thought of something though.  It says Sunday but technically its Monday if it doesn't open til 1 AM   So are they really open when we think they are?  I don't think they are open taht night.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

It says Oct 19 Sunday... I just bought 2 front of the line passes


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

good thought ... I think you are right.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

Besides, you can't "Book It" for Monday...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't think they are open.  I think its means Sat/Sunday.  Not Sunday/Monday


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

yeah, but Sunday the 19th (1am) we're not there ... we're there Sunday afternoon ...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

Don't forget to print the confirmation email and bring it to Vegas with you!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

I think you're right Jodi 
I don't see any bars open Sunday night ... early Monday morning. How is that right?  I thought Vegas never sleeps ... 
They must have gotten the email saying NT was coming to town.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

Coyote Ugly is open nightly...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> yeah, but Sunday the 19th (1am) we're not there ... we're there Sunday afternoon ...


Right, thats why I think its not open the night we wanted to go.  Butterfly, I'm sure you could call them and change your tickets.  We could go to the OPM instead.  Its open at 10PM and its in Ceasars Palace seeing we are probably going there for dinner anyway.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

OPM works ... it'sopen till 6am.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

here's what time Seven is open Hours of operation: Nightclub: Thurs - Sun 11 p.m.- 8 a.m ... I think that's where this night club is at


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

Maybe someone should call tomorrow?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

I'll call tomorrow and find out what's what.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

Good idea!

Now what about passes for RA on Friday night?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

You want to talk about RA tomorrow because I know TP & Leslie are going.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

I'll see if I can get an explanation on the difference between a general pass and line pass.  Friday is the foam party ... I'm not sure we're too excited about getting tickets for one place and then going somewhere else for another $40.  That's an $80 night and we haven't had a drink yet.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

If we buy any tickets, it will be for the foam party, not RA.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'll see if I can get an explanation on the difference between a general pass and line pass.  Friday is the foam party ... I'm not sure we're too excited about getting tickets for one place and then going somewhere else for another $40.  That's an $80 night and we haven't had a drink yet.


I want to go to both but I'm definately going to the RA because thats going to be the place where all of us meet up.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, let's talk about Ra tomorrow.  I've got an early mtg and need to get to bed soon anyway.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

just for a comparison, they describe the foam party as being Friday @ 3AM ... so maybe the after hours club times are right ... still, I'll call and see what I can find out


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 13, 2003)

We'll chat tomorrow ... but if it comes to one or the other, we'll be going to the foam party for sure. 

Night Jodi/BF ... chat tomorrow


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't understand what the confusion on the time is???

It says, "Hours of operation: Sat. - Sun. 1 a.m. - 9 a.m." am is the wee hours of the night...

Also, "Interior description: Alesium, located inside Seven restaurant, features a red and black interior with over 35 tiger skin private booths. Nine private booths surround a spacious dance floor."  Sounds way cool!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok maybe I see what you guys are saying... I'm so confused now!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2003)

I'M sooo excited for you guys all meeting!!!!!! Ya'll are going to Have a BLAST!! Please take lots of pictures for all of us who can't make it!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2003)

B ... It says, "Hours of operation: Sat. - Sun. 1 a.m. - 9 a.m." am is the wee hours of the night... I think that means Monday morning!!

Stacey ... for sure.  I know Fade/BF are taking a camera ... we're taking a camera or two.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2003)

Glad I read all that.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2003)

... we'll let you know how it turned out TP.  

So ... when you see me, you'll find this funny.  Over Thanksgiving dinner, my mother-in-law was talking to her friends.  She thought that we were going to Vegas so that I might compete in the Olympia ...  ... I told her wait till I get a photo with one of these monsters and you'll realize how funny that comment was.  bless her heart thought giving me about a 30 second ego boost!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Glad I read all that.




What do you think?  Should we buy tickets for the RA early?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2003)

That's cute NT!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

nt i cant stop laughing at the guy on top of the the main page of the forum cause he looks like you


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> What do you think?  Should we buy tickets for the RA early?



I didn't know this was an issue.  Can't you pay at the door???


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes you can.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2003)

There is just apparantly a long line...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nt i cant stop laughing at the guy on top of the the main page of the forum cause he looks like you


you're cracking me up!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2003)

the Alesium won't be open when we get there.  Sunday @ !am means just that.  There is another bar in the same building called Seven which is open Thurs-Sun 11pm to 8 am.  We think we could go there.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2003)

Pluuuulllleeeeaaaazzzz 
I'm ... in no particular order.
am better looking, by far!  
don't forget my hair is so far out of that guys league.  
have a better bod ... I could smash that little guy  
have more tattoos ... that dude gots nun.  



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nt i cant stop laughing at the guy on top of the the main page of the forum cause he looks like you


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> the Alesium won't be open when we get there.  Sunday @ !am means just that.  There is another bar in the same building called Seven which is open Thurs-Sun 11pm to 8 am.  We think we could go there.


Guess I'll have to call tonight and see if I can change the tickets


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2003)

Seven is the club for Sunday ... and as per NT vacation methods, we'll just wait in line.  Since we can grab a drink and drink it while waiting, so all is good.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

i did not mean it as an insult hun 
i think that he has a nice smile....like yours.
your hair is better.
but you are just as ripped.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2003)

nice!   
oh yeah ... my smile, 

thanks J!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 15, 2003)

2 Days


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

I'll see you there in 4


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

Oh, I checked our tickets last night and they are for club Seven on Oct 19th... guess sub-consciously I knew which ones to order


----------



## Jodi (Oct 15, 2003)

I just purchased ours too, I got the general admission.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

2 days! holy crude women....your going for 2 weeks  thats lotsa krispey kremes.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

Carbs don't count when you're on vacation 

We'll save you a table inside


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 15, 2003)

i know it's been said before....but please remember LOTS and LOTS of pictures.  when you think you've taken too many - take more.  when you think you've posted too many - post more!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Carbs don't count when you're on vacation
> 
> We'll save you a table inside


Did you get the Line pass?  Dammit!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

Yep!  Front of the line baby!!!  I'm sure John and I can find something to keep us busy while we are waiting for you guys to get in  

Who knows, maybe there won't be a line at all and we would have wasted $20


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2003)

you're going to  outside on the sidewalk   This vacation keeps getting better and better.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

No dear, not on the sidewalk... in the club, at a booth, in the dark


----------



## Jodi (Oct 15, 2003)

1.5 DAYS!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

I thought you were leaving Thurs Jodi


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

BTW, I'm bringing my laptop... so if you guys have digital cameras with a USB port connector we can post pics of our week real time


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

I thought about brining mine but decided.  NO WAY!!!  I need a vacation from that too.  However, I am brining my digi 

I leave Friday at 6AM


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

Well have a great time you guys...i dont think you have a choice.
Remember us back home...yah right.

Do some shooters and Vodka RedBulls for me and eat a few dozen Krispey Kremes too  cause they dont count on vacation. 

Most of all keep an open mind and enjoy meeting everyone.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> BTW, I'm bringing my laptop... so if you guys have digital cameras with a USB port connector we can post pics of our week real time



Bring it to the Avant booth, I'll have my digi video cam.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Bring it to the Avant booth, I'll have my digi video cam.


Ok but then you have to let me leave it with you while we walk around, k 

_Note to self: delete nudie pics of self off laptop_


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 16, 2003)

I was just kidding, about hooking it up, but yeah, you can leave there if you like (and if you don't delete any pics).


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2003)

I think I'll leave it in our room... you guys will be up there for the Truth or Dare game anyway


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 16, 2003)

What's a vodka redbull?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 16, 2003)

Alright..I'm here...finally...that is a long ass flight from the East coast.

Why am I online you ask? I just don't know.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

WTF - Why?  Go start drinking boy!  

I leave in oh, 7 hours


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2003)

Be safe Jodi!!!

Uhm, Pepper, go start partying NOW!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

Will do.  Have a safe trip and I'll see you Sunday 

I can't sleep   I had to watch the game.


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 16, 2003)

Heh Jodi, have fun.  Who's taking care of Mochy while your away?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks Derik, my grandparents take her.  She loves it there


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 16, 2003)

wow, Derik.  i'm going to bed, later JoddY


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

Sorry, it was a typo


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm SOOOO Fuqen excited!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

wow..the 'Trip' is upon y'all...isn't it???
Cool! have fun! 
take mucho pics!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

Oh we'll definitely take alot of pics!  Don't know if we'll be able to share them all  but we'll see


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

hey now..WE are friends! I wanna be there i more than just spriit...but no could go..

besides..there is always PM and email!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

Very true B!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

I just waan see what NT sees!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 17, 2003)

me too ... I hope that I'm able to see what I see ...  ... vacation mode slowly taking grip ... losing touch with reality ...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

hehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

don't forget to pack the wide angle lens..to get all them in the shot!
I want some creative angles too!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 17, 2003)

B ... is it time to go yet??
are we there yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

I so wish.....
hmm...as long as we are in 'wish mode'...I wish I were @ 8% BF...and never go over that....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm already mentally there!!!  I can hardly concentrate on anything non-Vegas related


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 17, 2003)

that is what we want to hear!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

well..I've got two months to go until my Mexico trip....I'm the same way as you, BF!
I got Kristen all scuba certified last weekend!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 17, 2003)

OK...so I'm a nerd..all I have done so far is "protein up" at the Flamingo buffet, work out at the spa and do some work...the game changes in a couple of hours though....

I guess  I will see some of you in a day or so...
Pepper


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 17, 2003)

Pepper ... does BF have your phone number?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 17, 2003)

yes, but I will PM it to you as well.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2003)

I HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A WONDERFUL, FUN, & SAFE TRIP!! 

Its gonna be quiet here w/o all of you!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

I'll be here.....little ol me....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

Yes B you'll have to hold down the fort for us!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

as long as I get the 'good' pictures..


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2003)

14 more hours!!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 18, 2003)

HAVE FUN EVERYONE AND BE SAFE!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 19, 2003)

Gotta be at the airport in 4 hrs... guess I better get some sleep...


----------



## firestorm (Oct 19, 2003)

Yeaaa BF  I think that would be a very good idea.  Man I wish I were going too.  I'd love to meet up with all of you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 20, 2003)

Still three days away for me.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

TP your working a booth right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 20, 2003)

Yes sir.  Why?

BTW, got a report and the gang is having fun.  Dinner at the cheesecake factory, then, uh, the went "out" after.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yes sir.  Why?
> 
> 1st off,,, don't call me Sir, I work for a living.  hahahaha
> ...



Well I'll tell you, I love my life, being married is great and having 2 boys is even better but times like this,,,  I get kinda jealous and wish I could be there too.   When I was single I wouldn't have hesitated. I would have been there days before anyone else, gone to Moab Utah for some mountain bike riding then met up with you all the day you all arrived handing out quarters for the slots.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 20, 2003)

Ah, yes, I feel you.

If it wasn't business, my wife would have my head.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

You get paid for this right and does the suppliment company pay for flight etc?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 20, 2003)

Avant is paying all my expenses, yes.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

I'll tell you TP,, I get rather fed up sometimes.  Just today the wife ragged me for working out for 40 mins instead of helping get dinner ready.  Going away for me is getting in the car and going to ShopRite for milk.   (not funny so don't laugh)   GRRRRRRRR Damn I'm pissing my self off here.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Avant is paying all my expenses, yes.



My wife would still give me crap and not let me go.   OK that's it. now i'm pissed.   Looking on the internet for a divorce lawyer.  lol


----------



## Leslie (Oct 20, 2003)

Women suck don't they


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Women suck don't they



Pretty much, yup.

Except my lovely wife.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 20, 2003)

You guys crack me up


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

Ummm huuuu  well I'm not answering that question Lesie on the grounds that my answer may incriminate me.  I'm taking the 5th.(amendment)


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Pretty much, yup.
> 
> Except my lovely wife.




Oh you freeken politican!!!  hahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 20, 2003)

Fire i am not gonna get mad if you go hunny...go ahead and have a few drinks for me and go watch some REAL nice rippers while your there


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

J'Bo If I were to go ANYWHERE it would be Winnipeg, Canada. hahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2003)

OK, I am back from Vegas. I took some photos, more than I am posting here b/c the camera operator may have had too much to drink...


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2003)

*Caught! Jodi eating cheesecake*

See attached....


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2003)

NT and the missus....


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2003)

I am not sure how we did it, but we got Dante to laugh finally....


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2003)

OK, this pic sucks but I am posting it anyway b/c 1) it shows NT's hair which was very cool and 2) has Fade and BF...I know I took more of them, but they ain't on the memory card....


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2003)

NT and the drink he nursed all during dinner


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 21, 2003)

who is dante? and why the hell wasnt he laughin?
jodi is caught 
where are the GOOD pics  ?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2003)

OK, the gang was delayed so I was "stuck" at Fat Tuesday while waiting on them for dinner. I had more than my share and the photos suffered.

Dante is from Avant.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 21, 2003)

Good Stuff. Looks like you guys had fun
The pic of Jodi is a CLASSIC.

I cant wait to leave Thursday


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 21, 2003)

so dante doesnt laugh cause he is from avante


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> so dante doesnt laugh cause he is from avante



Maybe Dante didn't laugh much b/c we were not as funny as we thought we were.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 21, 2003)

well damn if i were there i would have had everyone in stitches....next year FOR SURE


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey everyone!!!

We are having a BLAST!!!  Sucks to be you guys :tongue:

Will try to post pics soon


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

Rubb it in ,why don't ya!!!!

Good to hear dat! 

Ok TP,what's your word?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 21, 2003)

No one from Avant laughs.  Ever.

Great pics Pepper, but I thought you'd be there through the week.  Too bad.

Dero, um, I ain't there yet!


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

He,he... When you setting up da booth?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 22, 2003)

We set up tomorrow, expo is Fri and Sat.  Are you coming?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah! Let's see some pics! Thanks for the ones so far, pepper!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Caught! Jodi eating cheesecake*



> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Jodi's picture



Hmmm. Beer and cheesecake. Must have been a high carb day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 22, 2003)

All days in Vegas (always) are high carb days.

That will be in my next article, too.


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Are you coming?


That's a personal question!!!!!

   

No,I can't,I have too much work!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 22, 2003)

hey pepper - you're awesome for posting these!  (does jodi know whatcha did?)  lol


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

He,he...
Cheesecake and a beer...
I'm sure that's NOT the last one!!!!! 



She'll 'prolly say  "that was not my beer!!!!"


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2003)

The rule was that no photo's get posted without permission. The question is does she remember giving me permission.

I will say this about the ladies I had dinner with....they are all even prettier in person than in their photos.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 22, 2003)

What? Dinner? Ladies? You make me sick, man!


Cool.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 22, 2003)

You dont' count!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

Well, Dante was laughing and on more then one occasion 

Unfortunately, fade just told me I need a USB driver for Windows 98... why he didn't tell me this BEFORE we left Houston  So my pics will have to wait till we can download one.

Everyone has been GREAT so far, course TP comes in tomorrow so things will go down hill from there 

Later!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 23, 2003)

Have fun guys...be good. lol


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> ...be good. lol


Now why in the hell would we do that


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Now why in the hell would we do that



I didn't say "behave".  I just said be good. lol


----------



## firestorm (Oct 25, 2003)

Great pics Pepper MORE MORE!!!  I'm glad everyone is having so much fun.


----------

